# 2001 MAXIMA LEFT TURN SIGNAL BLINKING FAST



## espally (Feb 24, 2013)

I DID SEARCH AND I DID FIND A THREAD ON THIS FORUM THAT ADDRESSES THIS TOPIC BUT IT DID NOT WORK WHEN I TRIED IT. SO, I AM WONDERING IF THERE ARE OTHER THINGS FOR ME TO TRY. 
THE LEFT TURN SIGNAL BLINKS FAST AND ONE BULB WORKS (THE TOP ONE). I WENT AND BOUGHT THE LOWER ONE (WHICH IS AMBER) TO REPLACE IT AND THE RESULTS ARE THE SAME. THE TOP LIGHT BLINKS QUICKLY, ALMOST DOUBLE TIME AND THE LOWER AMBER LIGHT DOES NOT LIGHT UP AT ALL. THE REAR LIGHTS WORK BUT ALSO BLINK QUICKLY. 

IF ANYONE HAS ANYTHING I CAN TRY, I WOULD APPRECIATE IT GREATLY. THANKS


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fast blinking is typically caused by a poor ground. Usually, this is found to be caused by bad bulb or bulb contacts...or socket on the incident side.


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like it's time to pull some bulbs and clean some contacts. Yeehaw!


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 22, 2012)

was it the problem?


----------

